# Embry Riddle University, Daytona Beach - Tornado PICS Xmas Day



## KodiakZach

As a lot of you know, Embry Riddle Aeronautical University (the top Aeronautical University in the U.S.) is located in Daytona Beach, FL and was hit by a F-2 Tornado on Xmas day. A friend of mine that works there sent me some pics and I want to share them with you. I think they lost over 60 airplanes and it caused some $30 million in damage:

Student Center:










Spruance Hall:










Maintenance Facility:




























Library:










Flight Simulation Center:




























ERAU Flight Line:























































Dorm Contruction Site:










College of Aviation:










Willie Miller Center:










Campus Golf Cart:










Student Center:




























Willie Miller Center:


----------



## VICIII

HOLY CH*T!!
great pics KZ... WOW!
Did anyone get hurt?


----------



## KodiakZach

No, don't think so, but they did say that if it would have been a normal Monday afternoon there would have certainly been casualties. I guess they are lucky it hit Xmas when everyone was home with their families.

I also heard that over 2200 were homeless from it because it did a lot of other damage in the area. I have a house about 7 miles from there but I haven't been able to make it out there to check on it yet. I've got to think someone would have called me by now if my house was missing.


----------



## Big Worm

Damn KZ, glad you and no one else was home at your house man. Hope your casa is ok. That flight line and school looks like it has seen some better days.

Glad everyone is safe. Time for Fl to catch a break man....


----------



## emanuel

I knew it was going to be a bad one when the wind picked up and my mother-in-law rode past on her bicycle. dooodooododooo....dooodooodoooo *cackle*


----------



## cpn_aaron

I fled from my mother-in-laws house with the wifey early x-mas day after staying oer for the eve due to the storms. We were in the area where naders were supposed to happen so we left early to get down south to home before highways and other roads became a hazard. Those pics really make you think about the power the weather has.
As a side note, ERAU is the no 3 flight school. They're behind a flight school in North Dakota (#1) and my alma mater Florida Istitute of Technology.


----------



## KodiakZach

"U.S. News & World Report’s 2006 “America’s Best Colleges” guide has again ranked Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University number one in Aerospace/Aeronautical/Astronautical Engineering. 

Embry-Riddle, which has the largest aerospace engineering program in the nation, has won the top spot every year since the category was introduced in 2001."


----------



## baitslingin

didnt they train dem al quida phucks?


----------



## VICIII

baitslingin said:


> didnt they train dem al quida phucks?


I know that Vero Beach area trained some of them...


----------



## KodiakZach

baitslingin said:


> didnt they train dem al quida phucks?


Yes, 1 or 2 of 'em


----------

